# Pocket diaper with snaps



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Got my kam snaps in the mail yesterday and decided to test them out. I specifically got them to make diapers. Let's just say that the snaps won the battle, but I won the war. 

Also, I almost set my machine on fire tonight.



















Bonus cat.



















The diaper I made is a modified version of Rita's Rump Pocket diaper. The fabric I used:

Outer layer - Flannel
Hidden inner layer- PUL
Stay dry layer - Non-pill fleece

I plan on making an insert for it, but not tonight! I had enough of my stupid machine.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Have you seen the Cotton Babies diapers? Similar to what you made.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Have you seen the Cotton Babies diapers? Similar to what you made.


Yes, I have seen them. I totally winged this creation though. I still don't know how I did this without completely screwing up. lol. My snap placement is based off of Krocket Pocket diapers, and I did elastic on both sides of the pocket in the back. The wings of the Rita Rump Pocket diapers are longer and more round. Next diaper I make, I might make the wings even shorter.

I don't have any kids yet, and have been making diapers for my best friend. Unfortunately, she hasn't been using the them so I am not giving her any more. Kind of mad at her about it as I put a lot of work into the diapers. I'm mostly making these now to start my own stash for future babes.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

So excited to hear someone else excited about pockets! Wish I had the skills to even attempt making my own...great job!


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Also I'd probably think about it before you decide to shorten up the wings...we have several bum genius diapers, I Love them but as my daughter gets older (almost 2) they aren't the easiest things to put on and snap because the wings are so short. Just my thoughts...again awesome job!


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Now the question is...will the diaper fit the cat?


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

katen said:


> Also I'd probably think about it before you decide to shorten up the wings...we have several bum genius diapers, I Love them but as my daughter gets older (almost 2) they aren't the easiest things to put on and snap because the wings are so short. Just my thoughts...again awesome job!


Thanks for the advice, Katen.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

ras1219como said:


> Now the question is...will the diaper fit the cat?


She struggled too much for me to put it on her, but I bet it does! I did literally try to put it on her. Lol. Needs a tail hole too.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

katen said:


> Also I'd probably think about it before you decide to shorten up the wings...we have several bum genius diapers, I Love them but as my daughter gets older (almost 2) they aren't the easiest things to put on and snap because the wings are so short. Just my thoughts...again awesome job!


You may have to switch to the Flip Trainer. They are bigger than the diapers but also adjust. I have a couple trainers but Roo is really skinny (bottomless pit that she is) and they don't fit her without falling down. I am using disposables for potty training for this reason. Not even disposie training pants but the slip on diapers!

Anyway the Flip trainer is just like the Flip diaper but bigger and pulls up and down or can unsnap.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Salekdarling said:


> She struggled too much for me to put it on her, but I bet it does! I did literally try to put it on her. Lol. Needs a tail hole too.


There is a market for pet diapers...

Just sayin'.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Diapers from t-shirts*

All those t-shirts could be transformed into diapers. I copied some of the photos, but not all. I hope they are viewable.

http://www.mamasewfrugal.blogspot.com/2012/07/t-shirt-flip-style-prefold.html



> T-shirt Flip Style Prefold
> 
> Flip prefolds are my favorite insert to use in Prince Charming's cloth covers. They are a bit pricey however at $8 each. I did pick up some NWOT on eBay for $5 each and felt I got a good price, but I've learned to make them for just pennies!!!
> 
> ...


----------

